# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Have you ever told someone about lucid dreaming and wished you hadnt?

## Cammy

Ive told my girlfiend about it, ive only talked about it a few times since i started. I talked to her about it today and she told me to please stop. That im sounding really mad and crazy and she doesnt like me talking about it anymore.

Im kinda banned from talking about it, i wished i kept it to myself now.

----------


## Merlock

Even if it was something beyond scientifical (which lucid dreaming isn't), such as the magical arts, someone who truly cares for you and loves you wouldn't take such a position.

However, that's probably not the situation in all cases. After all, people are prone to fear of the unknown, stereotypes and so on. So, don't regret that you shared. After all, how can you keep something that is part of your life from the one person who means most to you? I'd suppose such a situation would take a serious in-depth talk, a detailed conversation, ignoring the "ban", as it were.

----------


## Neko

I would tell my parents about it, but the fact that it's unknown to them is a good dream sign for me.  ::lol::

----------


## Cammy

Turns out she has been LDing all her life just was too embarras to tell me!

Told me all the stuff she normally does, told me she turns into a dragon and flies.....

She some kind of natural LD'r and i diddnt even know!  ::bowdown::

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Nevermind >_>

----------


## Cammy

Any chance this thread can be deleted? Ive totally got wrong end of the stick now feel bad about posting it because it was personal to her.

cheers.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> Any chance this thread can be deleted? Ive totally got wrong end of the stick now feel bad about posting it because it was personal to her.
> 
> cheers.



Not like we know who your girlfriend is and you didn't give any names so I don't see why she would care, and I don't know how LD's could be a personal matter. But ask a Admin to close it I am sure they will.

----------


## Gumby123psi

Your girlfriend just likes to make a big deal out of everything. Theres nothing about LDing that should make her like that..

----------


## Marvo

> Your girlfriend just likes to make a big deal out of everything. Theres nothing about LDing that should make her like that..



It's good to see, that people read the threads, before they post.

----------


## Super Duck

> It's good to see, that people read the threads, before they post.



hehe


my sister and brother take the piss. they say little things like "it's all made up and cannot be done" and shit like that. i kinda like it though because it gives my subconcious an extra motivational push to have LDs, in a sort of  "i'll prove them wrong" image.

----------


## Snowy

Yeah what's with people thinking lucidity is "impossible", "magical", and otherwise completely evil?  :tongue2:  
I never got that

----------


## Neko

> Yeah what's with people thinking lucidity is "impossible", "magical", and otherwise completely evil?  
> I never got that



It's because they never get us.  ::D:

----------


## Sandform

> It's because they never get us.



Lol right, I don't understand how you could not believe it X.X it doesn't make sense.  How can you "not" believe it, omg I just wanna know.  Lol oh well.

Of course you can never really prove it (unless dream walking is real) as unlike other things (the whole psi crap (which I believe is crap)) it can not be performed in the real world.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> It's good to see, that people read the threads, before they post.



No **** you guys need to start reading the topics you post in my gosh >_>

----------


## MindDaguerreotype

You have to wonder why she reacted that way at first, even though she is a natural LDer... some instinct to conform to the expected normality ?
People are strange.

----------


## Awhislyle

I don't ever really tell people I do it because I expect the bad response before I get it.

----------


## trigotron

No offence, but i don't think i'd tell anyone i know that i even know about this kind of stuff, at least until i have an LD for myself and gain some actual knowledge of it.  Even then, though, this stuff lies somewhere in the social stigma range between hypnosis and psychic abilities.  There's really no need to advertize that i know about this stuff as it's completely solitary in experience and practice, much like masturbation in a lot of ways.  I don't tell people what kind of p0rn i look at and likewise i don't think i'd tell people i LD or what i LD about.

----------


## Chaos Theory

Though if you tell that person and they try it and they are one of the those people who get it on your their first try...

Just a thought.

----------


## Identity X

My family, bacuse soon after I developed epilepsy, and I'd only ever have seizures when sleeping/waking up. My mother immediately put two and two together to make five and she now disapproves of the whole thing as a "cause" of the epilepsy, even though there's a great scar in my brain which is _slightly more qualified_ to be the cause, insomuch as my neurologist told me it is. Anyway, the waryness continues, and I get a disappointed look whenever I mention them.

Sucks, really.

----------


## Caradon

Well this is what makes a place like Dream Views so great. You may not find to many people in your life interested in it. But here there are many!
You are lucky your girl friend turned out to be a Lucid Dreamer. Now, you have more things to talk about and share. And it will make Lucid dreaming easier for you as well. At least it should.

This is not a bad thread to keep going, because a lot of people have this problem. I am one of them.

----------


## Super Duck

> Sucks, really.



Really does, man. Coincidences like that make me wish I could go into an LD and never return. Imagine that; your own little permentant world where you can do anything, literally have the ability to do anything. LDing is almost like some kind of incredible feat a movie villain would search for to enable his/her own little piece of world domination. That's the scariest thing about LDs. The hypnotic, abducting sense of power that brings nighttime to life.

----------


## ~Erin~

Recently people who were once dumbfounded by it and found it odd now are interested. 

One of my friends I told a few months back about it. Mind you she brought it up and I told her I knew a lot about it. She kind of thought that it was weird and feels that hippie people do it (Which I guess then puts me under that category :p)

And my parents shall be parents but my mom really just thinks I’m weird in the whole aspect of Lucid dreaming. She once told me that she think it a cult thing I'm apart of  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Barnsey

I told all my friends about it and got mixed reactions. Some of them had experienced stuff i'd spoke about and are now looking more into it. Some of the them just thought I was a bit odd I think  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

while most of my friends and peopel of my age understood it wonderfully, older people like my parents seemed not to believe it, told me it was impossible, then after i told them I had made it they told me it was dangerous and/or a waste of time, and finally that _"reality is better than dreams"_. I bet the ysay that because they never had a lucid themselves, and don't know how great it is.

For sure, I regret telling my parents. Now they sometimes ask me some suspisciosu questions like "what did you dream today".. I think they're just trying to see what happens when I get lucid lol.

----------


## Joey996996

I told my mom once and she said it was impossible. I told my friend once and it turns out he is one of the few that lucid dream automatically. Everyone else I've told doesn't believe me so I have learned to just keep it to myself.

~Joey

----------


## jmp

> ...I don't tell people *what kind of p0rn i look at* ...



You've never had discussion like that with you friends?
 ::content::

----------


## trigotron

> You've never had discussion like that with you friends?



Surprizingly, it's never come up in conversation :p

----------


## joey11223

i've told a few. Usually instead of going straight in their i'll ask if they have ever had a dream where they knew they were dreaming at the time, since thats the definition. I wont always go into superpowers and the like. I will with some of my more.... unique friends.

----------


## Truffles

My parents. As soon as I told them about it they thought it was stupid and weird. They know the difference now though  :smiley:

----------


## Hazel

> i've told a few. Usually instead of going straight in their i'll ask if they have ever had a dream where they knew they were dreaming at the time, since thats the definition. I wont always go into superpowers and the like. I will with some of my more.... unique friends.



That's exactly what I do! I haven't told many people, and none of them don't like me because of it. I told my friend and she said "you're crazy!" but in a joking way. The only person who's actually not approved of it is my Grandma, but she worries about everything, so that can be expected from her. (No offence towards her, though!)

----------


## Indecent Exposure

My brothers A level physcology tteacher didnt know what it was.
When I told her, she told me it was dangerous and a sadistic cult.
A physcology teacher!
hmpf, what we need is a doucmetnary on Channel 4. 
 :smiley: 
Then people might take us seirously, close minded fools

Imran

----------


## Adam

I told my mum, and she thought it was cool - I wouldnt tell my dad though.

I have told a couple of friends, and they thought it was weird. Now I just keep it to myself.

----------


## yay

wow, that is amazing that your girlfriend is a natural! you are soooo lucky! I wish I had a girlfriend who likes lucid dreaming, or is a natural at it. 

Imagine if you guys could WILD, and tried it together? I cant get over how awesome it would be.  

I was lying on my bed with my girlfriend and we started to fall asleep and I had a    very vivid dream where I saw her hand and reached out and held it or something. its not so clear now but it was amazing to wake up next to her after that, it made me feel closer to her, it was a powerful dream.

----------


## lagunagirl

> I would tell my parents about it, but the fact that it's unknown to them is a good dream sign for me.



I just recently told my parents about it. I was keeping it to myself for a while, but I decided to tell for some reason and they didn't even care. They thought it was stupid  :Sad:

----------


## Neko

> I just recently told my parents about it. I was keeping it to myself for a while, but I decided to tell for some reason and they didn't even care. They thought it was stupid



That's a classic example of close-mindedness. People feel that way just because it's a new concept to them and that they're afraid to get involved with it. It's just one of these things I guess.  ::undecided::

----------


## Acedreamer

> I told all my friends about it and got mixed reactions. Some of them had experienced stuff i'd spoke about and are now looking more into it. Some of the them just thought I was a bit odd I think



yeah...tell me about it.
I told my friend about the whole lucid draming thing and they tought im on drugs!

----------


## Torcher

The less imaginitive the person, or less adventurous, the more they will scoff at LDs. I try not to tell those type people. They think it's stupid, a waste of time, respond with stuff like "When I sleep, I want to SLEEP! Not run around jumping off buildings".

----------


## Infraredkelp

> yeah...tell me about it.
> I told my friend about the whole lucid draming thing and they tought im on drugs!



You smoke don't you?

----------


## LucidMike14

> Ive told my girlfiend about it, ive only talked about it a few times since i started. I talked to her about it today and she told me to please stop. That im sounding really mad and crazy and she doesnt like me talking about it anymore.
> 
> Im kinda banned from talking about it, i wished i kept it to myself now.



aww that's mean you should show her this site and that you aren't crazy and we are dreamers too!

----------


## Infraredkelp

Maybe if I told my friend about lucid dreaming, he would still be alive...

----------


## LucidMike14

> Lol right, I don't understand how you could not believe it X.X it doesn't make sense.  How can you "not" believe it, omg I just wanna know.  Lol oh well.
> 
> Of course you can never really prove it (unless dream walking is real) as unlike other things (the whole psi crap (which I believe is crap)) it can not be performed in the real world.



umm if they don't believe it they are morons because it is known globally, and can be found using any search engine or sites like these

----------


## Caradon

> Of course you can never really prove it



Lucid Dreaming has been proven! By the use of eye movements. When you look around in your dream, your eyes actually move in the same direction.
Lucid Dreamers in a laboratory, were able to signal the outside world by using a prearranged eye movement pattern. It's in the book Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming!

----------


## vee

Yeah my Mom is a dead set baptist and normally I can't talk to her about anything metaphysical at all but in 1997 when my mother was living in G.J., Co. and I was in Farmington, N.M. one evening she was in her sewing room sewing when she heard her husband coming down the hall.  She looked towards the doorway to see what he wanted and I stepped down into the room.  She was so surprised.  She put down her sewing and stood up to come greet me and as she walked towards me I slowly dissapeared from sight.  You see, I was drunk on my couch and plumb passed out down in Farmington, N.M.  She called me on the phone the next day.  Nope....she don't have too much to say against Lucid dreaming.  hahahahaha
Vee

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I told a friend of mine who got really mad everytime I talked about it around her, even though I doubt we'd still be hanging out even if I didn't tell her about it, and I had a feeling acouple other friends were irritated by it too.

----------

